# Drop Bars ! Not Roadgaps



## manuelschafer (13. September 2018)

Moin,
Mag sein die Idee scheint der Zeit voraus, ist sie aber nur bedingt.

Wer hat es schon ausprobiert oder per Bildmontage in der Erwägung gezogen ?

Man hört es gäbe jetzt Gravelfullys öfter, auch in Eigenregie von Nicolai unter Euch ?

VG

*EDIT: auf Seite 2 befindet sich eine fertige Foto-montage !  
         auf Seite 3 mein Eigenversuch,.. *



manuelschafer schrieb:


> *Drop Bars ! Not Roadgaps*
> Anhang anzeigen 804293
> 
> 
> in HOMAGE to Charlie C.


----------



## guru39 (13. September 2018)

Um was geht es hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (13. September 2018)

Ich versteh nur Bahnhof.


----------



## Helius-FR (13. September 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Ich versteh nur Bahnhof.


Ich ebenso.


----------



## Schwatten (14. September 2018)

Ich glaube, es geht um irgendwas versautes....


----------



## FZ1 (14. September 2018)

seit wann ist denn ein Bahnhof versaut


----------



## osbow (15. September 2018)

FZ1 schrieb:


> seit wann ist denn ein Bahnhof versaut


Geh mal Nachts dahin…


----------



## guru39 (15. September 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Geh mal Nachts dahin…



Hast du da Erfahrungen


----------



## osbow (15. September 2018)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hast du da Erfahrungen


Reichlich!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. September 2018)

Dirt Drops sind so Widder Horn Lenker.


----------



## Helius-FR (15. September 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Dirt Drops sind so Widder Horn Lenker.


Also Rennrad Lenker ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (15. September 2018)

jein, aber nicht wie hier sondern mit flare....


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Dirt Drops sind so Widder Horn Lenker.


----------



## Helius-FR (15. September 2018)

Oh Gott 
Ich bin raus


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. September 2018)

An einem Argon CX macht sich das doch gut.


----------



## Timmy35 (16. September 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Oh Gott
> Ich bin raus



Dafür bin ich drin.

Es geht also um ein vollgefedertes CX-Rad? Oder neumodisch Gravel-Bike. Da besteht meinerseits auf jeden Fall Interesse. Ich mag Rennlenker.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. September 2018)

Da käme dann nur das Saturn in Frage. Aber wozu der Rennlenker? Hat der irgendwelche Vorteile?


----------



## manuelschafer (16. September 2018)

Wohl nur mit einer hochwertigen shifter Bremshebel-Kombi und einem Dirt Drop mit ordentlich flare Aussteuerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. September 2018)

Na dann. Flat Bar dran und gut isses.


----------



## Timmy35 (16. September 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Da käme dann nur das Saturn in Frage. Aber wozu der Rennlenker? Hat der irgendwelche Vorteile?


ICH finde einen Dropbar zum Strecke machen super. Ich fahre mit meinem Argon Road 24h-Stunden Rennen, ohne dass mir was weh tut. Man kann halt öfter umgreifen.


----------



## hardtails (16. September 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 773124
> 
> Bei echter Liebe wurde es mal ausprobiert - Echt versaut  ?
> 
> Bitte nicht zitieren, wollte das Bild noch löschen im weiteren Verlauf, somit nur temporäres Anschauungsmaterial


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. September 2018)

Ja klar. An einem Rennrad leuchtet mir das ein.


----------



## manuelschafer (16. September 2018)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> ICH finde einen Dropbar zum Strecke machen super. Ich fahre mit meinem Argon Road 24h-Stunden Rennen, ohne dass mir was weh tut. Man kann halt öfter umgreifen.


----------



## manuelschafer (8. Oktober 2018)

Das bislang einzige N Drop Fully aus dem Netz


----------



## Daimonion (8. Oktober 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Das bislang einzige N Drop Fully aus dem Netz Anhang anzeigen 781108



Grundgütiger! So etwas schamlos Häßliches habe ich noch nie von Nicolai gesehen.


----------



## manuelschafer (8. Oktober 2018)

War ja laut Messe nur für die Fahrstühle  von Metropolen gebaut..
 Besonders lustig die alten Umlenkhebel mit der Neueren Dämpferaufnahme.. ein Kunstgriff


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Oktober 2018)

Das war mal ein 20" Mountainbike.
War laut Kalle 2010 in Tokio sehr gefragt.


----------



## manuelschafer (9. Oktober 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Oktober 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> dein video ist nicht mehr da.. hab es gesehen damals



Doch doch:


----------



## manuelschafer (11. Dezember 2018)

Wer zeigt das erste Geolution Light mit Drops ;->


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Dezember 2018)

und 35 mm Vorbau...


----------



## manuelschafer (11. Dezember 2018)

Man stelle sich einfach dieses Bike mit Federung vor!






Tyrolens schrieb:


> und 35 mm Vorbau...






Passt doch ca. sicher mit 35mm high rise Dirt Drop Stem - der "signe" LD Stem(veloorange)

hat schon die richtigen Maße auch für ein Nicolai in Raw


Beachte man den  Lenkwinkel der Geolution verkürzt sich auch der Vorbau zusätzlich  optimal


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. Dezember 2018)

Sehr geil! Und jetzt bitte ein Argon GLF im Cunningham Style...


----------



## manuelschafer (12. Dezember 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Und jetzt bitte ein Argon GLF im Cunningham Style...


oder ein G13 ! CS Geeks come on.... !
Anhang anzeigen 804256


 



Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 782290


*SO kann man es nicht missverstehen oder gar mit einem echten Verwechseln, aber Freiwillige vor. Ein bischen reinfühlen nicht verboten, das Panorama läd ein..*


----------



## manuelschafer (12. Dezember 2018)

*Drop Bars ! Not Roadgaps*






guru39 schrieb:


> Um was geht es hier?



Spass bei Seite,
In US sind die dropbar mtbs "wieder" am kommen....80s backflash !


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. Dezember 2018)

Ach du Scheiße, abgefahren! Ich würde mich aber mit so'nem Bike etwas genieren.
John Tomac würde aber wahrscheinlich ausflippen! Der ist ja früher so Downhill gefahren.
Da die Gravelbikes mittlerweile teilweise auch schon "breite" Reifen haben, wäre ein Argon aber weniger schockierend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (12. Dezember 2018)




----------



## manuelschafer (12. Dezember 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Ach du Scheiße, abgefahren! Ich würde mich aber mit so'nem Bike etwas genieren.
> John Tomac würde aber wahrscheinlich ausflippen! Der ist ja früher so Downhill gefahren.
> Da die Gravelbikes mittlerweile teilweise auch schon "breite" Reifen haben, wäre ein Argon aber weniger schockierend.



Stimmt! 
Echt? why der Salsa Woodchiper ist doch nicht peinlich zB..


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. Dezember 2018)

Nicht wegen des Lenkers, sondern wegen des Rades allgemein. irgendwie cool, aber auch absolut ungewöhnlich.


----------



## manuelschafer (12. Dezember 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Nicht wegen des Lenkers, sondern wegen des Rades allgemein. irgendwie cool, aber auch absolut ungewöhnlich.



Schon vermutet,
Noch..  Bis zu einem gewissen Lenkwinkel dürfte das problemlos realisierbar sein.. ich werds mal probieren..!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. Dezember 2018)

Echt? Du bist ja krass! Dann aber eher mit 2.2er Reifen, damit es nicht soo fett ist...


----------



## manuelschafer (12. Dezember 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Echt?  Dann aber eher mit 2.2er Reifen, damit es nicht soo fett ist...



..was wieso denn ?
Das Raw von Charlie wovon ich mir den Drop für CS geliehen habe, hat doch damals schon 2.5er Schlappen gehabt.
Da müssten leichte 26+ Reifen mit Gooseneck Vorbau und breiter, unten ausgestellter,  Drop-Lenker verbaut werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (12. Dezember 2018)

dem cigne traue ich im gelände nicht über den weg. lieber was solides.


----------



## manuelschafer (12. Dezember 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> dem cigne traue ich im gelände nicht über den weg. lieber was solides.



Vorschläge zum Begriff solide sind willkommen, das Design wohl unschlagbar nahe des Originals


----------



## a.nienie (12. Dezember 2018)

mir gefällt der schwanenhals auch...

aber wenn ich einen woodchipper an ein vollgefedertes rad baue, dann doch zum shreddern.

wobei, bei den aktuellen reachwerten braucht man bald einen zum fahrer hin deutenden vorbau ;-)


----------



## manuelschafer (12. Dezember 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mir gefällt der schwanenhals auch...
> 
> aber wenn ich einen woodchipper an ein vollgefedertes rad baue, dann doch zum shreddern.
> 
> wobei, bei den aktuellen reachwerten braucht man bald einen zum fahrer hin deutenden vorbau ;-)


 zum Glück hab ich keinen solchen reach, fahre noch die ältere Geo


----------



## manuelschafer (27. Dezember 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> dem cigne traue ich im gelände nicht über den weg. lieber was solides.



Crust gibts ja in brazed und Titan
Ansonsten Custom auf jeden Fall von J. @ Clockwork


----------



## manuelschafer (23. April 2020)

GN aka "LD" Titanium und fillet brazed von Crust


----------



## Samson (6. November 2020)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Das bislang einzige N Drop Fully aus dem Netz Anhang anzeigen 781108


OMG 😱 was denn das fürn Ding?! Sieht aus wie mit Klappradreifen und ner Cannondale Headshock 😂🤮


----------



## manuelschafer (6. November 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Doch doch:


 6:30 Karl sagt nicht zu verwechseln mit einem Klapprad oder so..


----------



## Lucky3176 (6. November 2020)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> titanium von crust


😲

Wenn dich Kalle mit solch einer Gurke an deinem Nicolai sieht, nimmt er dir auf jeden Fall dein Bike weg!!! 😂


----------



## manuelschafer (22. Dezember 2021)

Kalle ist doch längst um sein 25th Firmenjubilee rum auf dem Gravelzug aufgesprungen,
hier die MTB Dropversion mit WTB Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky3176 (22. Dezember 2021)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Kalle ist doch längst um sein 25th rum auf dem Gravelzug aufgesprungen,
> hier die MTB Dropversion mit WTB LenkerAnhang anzeigen 1391049


Heiliger Strohsack....


----------

